# cheese attempt



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

This is probably a stupid question but...I tried to make Fiasco farm's cheese Queso Fresco--Well, It turned out but the taste is pretty awful. I got distracted by the kids several times and curds sat longer then the recipe said, temperatures were not as exact--too many distractions. I did like the texture of the cheese. Does temperatures and times on the curds really influence the taste?

Christine


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

goat girl said:


> Does temperatures and times on the curds really influence the taste?
> Christine


Yes, very much.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Christine,

The times and temps matter so much that even slight variations give you totally a different cheese. Longer setting times build acidity and higher temps extract whey from the curd giving a dryer/firmer or rubbery curd. I've made the Fiasco Queso Fresco numerous times. What does you cheese taste like? What is the texture like? How old was it when you first tasted it. This cheese develops flavor after a few weeks. I think it tastes best after two weeks. 

Christy


----------



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

texture is fine. tasted it a day after it is made. Has a VERY strong goat flavor. I'll try to make it again sometime when not so busy.---Maybe 20 years or so!!!!! (Hopefully sooner) :biggrin

Christine


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Too bad  
I'll post a check list since this can be a common problem.
Christy


----------

